# Thinking off trying clenbuterol any info on topic would be helpful



## Lanky911 (Feb 8, 2018)

:thumb


----------



## IIFYM_ALEX (May 20, 2016)

drink loads of water as it will dehydrate you fast and gave me headaches the first few days

take first thing in morning - raises heartrate so dont take anywhere near the time you go to bed. i used to take 40mcg at 7.30am and would still feel the shakes and raised heartrate in the evening.

supplement taurine while using, and eat bananas for potassium , to help stop you getting cramps


----------



## Mountain of Muscle (Jun 22, 2016)

Start at 20mcg if you are worried. Then taper up as sides ease off. Clen has 36 hour half life so may effect sleep, but not for everyone. There is lots of clen cycles, with some issues around down regulation of receptors, but I would suggest staying on for 6-8 weeks.


----------

